# Burton Cartels - Sizing



## Sick-Pow

You can adjust the straps, you know right?

Large should be fine with those K2s, ride them and unless your foot moves around, dont sweat it.


----------



## surfinwind

thanks man!


----------



## surfinwind

what about the board size? My board waist width is 25.1? Is it a good size for Cartels in Large? or is it a bit too big?


----------



## sdbadd

I have medium Malavitas with size 10.5 Kaijus and they fit perfect. The gas pedal is maxed out, but the straps are no where near maxed out.


----------



## surfinwind

Thank you for your post man!

P.S. getting closer.


----------



## Beschatten

screw on the bindings to your board... if the baseplate is hanging, get mediums.


----------



## linvillegorge

Definitely mediums. Large Cartels had to be adjusted as small as possible for my 10.5s and they still felt like they had some slop. Sold 'em.


----------



## StoweBro

Definitely mediums....based on your boot size you will have no problem fitting into them. Put your boots into the binding while on the board and adjust the toe and ankle strap to fit accordingly. The cartels (and most bindings) have a significant amount of adjustment to the straps to allow for good boot fit. I have size 10.5 boots and have 2012 medium cartels mounted on my Never Summer Sl . They fit great and are a great all mountain binding.


----------



## surfinwind

lol the level of feeling nuts is gradually decreasing... thank you for your post fellas! btw NS SL - sick board! I want that too!


----------



## dreampow

I say medium too. I have them in large with size 11 boots, they fit just right but I could have squeezed into the mediums.
At 10 you should be sweet. make sure you adjust the gas pedal and the straps properly.

Lots of vids on that on You tube.


----------



## Raines

Burton Ion 10.5 here and malavita, CO2 , cartel and prophecy all size M


----------



## explorerD

Would the large size fit 11.5 boots? Its says 10+ boot size but i just want to make sure if anyone knows


----------



## surfinwind

The Ms are scheduled to come midweek. Gonna try to configure them the best I can for my size 10 K2 Raiders. Thanks everyone for posting your configs! That helps a lot!

P.S.
The Ls did have close to half an inch extra width in the footbed, which worried me. As long as I have enough footbed length on the Ms, I should be golden!


----------



## frechdaxx

I got size 11 Nitro Team TLS and ordered the large Cartels. After being unsecure if that was the right choice I went to a shop and tried out the mediums with my boot. They fit, but just with the straps maxed out. Not ideal at all. A 10-10.5 boot could be fine  Just go to your local dealer and try it.


----------



## Xmax187

My thoughts on Burton sizing 10-11 boots: medium is the better binding size for 10-11 boots for core riders, but large is better for the comfort minded casual rider.

I have size 10 ThirtyTwos, and for my first bindings I went with Large Burton P1 Uninc Coalition (06/07, I believe), on my Burton Se7en 51. I have the gas pedal fully retracted, and the toe straps in the short mounts of the baseplates. I have flat feet (so much so I make suction pops when walking barefoot on linoleum) and ride duck-foot (17deg forward, 15deg back), so there is no binding hangover. The heel and straps are a good fit, but there is about a full inch of gap (1/2 inch on each side) in the toe width, and a medium cap strap would be a better, solid fit. I've since bought medium P1 MD bindings, and mounted them on my Custom 55. The mediums have less "slop", probably because there is less gap in the width and cap straps, but also because the heel cup is clamped down, hard, on my boot. I'm finding, being flat footed, I prefer to have my toes firmly on the gas pedal without any hangover. With the medium gas pedal fully extended, I'm finding the edge is not under my toes at all. I'm sure if I were core, and hitting park, hard, I'd prefer medium for ankle stability, but for cruising comfort, I'm sticking to the large. I'm sure it's different for other binding companies, because the M/L Union Re-union Hemp bindings on my Arbor Roundhouse 63 seem much more fitting for a size 10 boot.


----------

